# طموحات البنات بعد الكليه



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 مايو 2010)

كل انسان لما  بيدخل الكلية بتاعتة بيبقي اكيد عندة ميول وانا حبيت اكتب ميول البنات لكل كلية هي  

هتختارها وطبعا دة بعد تخرجها ان شاء الله 

كلية الطب = فن تشريح  الرجل 

كلية الصيدلة = فن تسميم الرجل

كلية الاعلام = ازاي تفضح  جوزها علي الفضائيات

كلية التجارة = كيفية افلاس الرجل

كلية اقتصاد  وعلوم سياسية = وضع حدود وحواجز بنهم

كلية الحقوق = المطالبة بحقوقها هي  الاول

كلية الشرطة = فن القتل عن بعد

كلية سياحة وفنادق = كيفية سلق  الرجل

كلية العلوم = الرجل فأر تجارب

كلية الهندسة = كيفية بناء قبر  زوجها​ +م+ن+ق+و+ل+
صلـــوا  لاجلــى
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مايو 2010)

*عندك حق يا رووكا

البنات مفتريات وطموحاتهم انهم يفتروا علي الرجاله الغلابه

شكلك هتنضمي لحزبنا قريب​*


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (13 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*

*جميله اوى يا روكا*

*عشان تعرفوا اننا غلابه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندك حق يا رووكا
> 
> البنات مفتريات وطموحاتهم انهم يفتروا علي الرجاله الغلابه
> 
> شكلك هتنضمي لحزبنا قريب​*


*هههههههههههههه*
*لا مش هنضم بقي:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *جميله اوى يا روكا*
> 
> *عشان تعرفوا اننا غلابه*​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*طبعا عندك شك في كده*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااا ليكى روكاااااااا جداااااااا

الحمد لله عرفت هدفى بعد ما اخلص

ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكراااااااا ليكى روكاااااااا جداااااااا
> 
> الحمد لله عرفت هدفى بعد ما اخلص
> 
> ...





*ربنا يستر عليه :t9:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2010)

> *ربنا يستر عليه :t9:*



ههههههههههههههههههه  

يا بخته اللى امه داعية عليه  
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا بخته اللى امه داعية عليه
> ​




*يا با بخته ايه

ده هيخلع من الدنيا بدري بدري

وبعدين ده مصر كلها هتبقي داعيه عليه :t30:
​*


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندك حق يا رووكا
> 
> البنات مفتريات وطموحاتهم انهم يفتروا علي الرجاله الغلابه
> 
> شكلك هتنضمي لحزبنا قريب​*





*ههههههههههههههههههههه
اتأكدت بقى يا كوكو
اننا غلابة وملايكة *​


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفففففففة
جاااااااااامدة اوى يا روكا
ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> اتأكدت بقى يا كوكو
> اننا غلابة وملايكة *​





*اتاكدت طبعا يا بووني


ربنا يستر علينا ​*


----------



## *koki* (12 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
طول عمرنا اذكياء بندور على مستقبلنا


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2010)

> *يا با بخته ايه
> 
> ده هيخلع من الدنيا بدري بدري
> 
> وبعدين ده مصر كلها هتبقي داعيه عليه :t30:​*



ههههههههههههههههه  امه داعية عليه

قالتله روح يا بنى ربنا يرزقك باللى تطلع عينيك

وتوريك النجوم فى عز الظهر ههههههه

هخليه يمشى يكلم نفسه
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 يونيو 2010)

*كويس يا روكا مجبتيش سيرة كليتى
ملاك انا ههههههههههه​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2010)

*









 :t11:  :t11:
**








 :t11:  :t11:*
*








 :t11:  :t11:*
*








 :t11:  :t11:*
*








 :t11:  :t11:*​


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2010)

*انا بقول البنات اخرها ثانوى احسن
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكراااااااا ليكى روكاااااااا جداااااااا
> 
> الحمد لله عرفت هدفى بعد ما اخلص
> 
> ...


*ميرسي تاسوني*
*نورتي30:30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> طول عمرنا اذكياء بندور على مستقبلنا


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*طبعا طبعا30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *كويس يا روكا مجبتيش سيرة كليتى
> ملاك انا ههههههههههه​*


*ههههههههههه*
*ومش اي ملاك:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفففففففة
> جاااااااااامدة اوى يا روكا
> ميرسى يا قمر​*


*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا سكر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *انا بقول البنات اخرها ثانوى احسن
> *​


*ودي تيجي برضه*
*لاااااااااازم تكمل تعليمها:t30:*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (2 يوليو 2010)

يعنى لما الولاد يدخلوا الكليات دى مش هيعملوا فينا كده    بس حلوة جدا    شكرا


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه
حلوين
شكرا روووووكا
*​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (4 يوليو 2010)

يا ابني طموحات البنات بعد الجواز اربع حاجات 

الغسل والكنس والطبخ والمسح ( خدامة يعني )


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يوليو 2010)

> يا ابني طموحات البنات بعد الجواز اربع حاجات
> 
> الغسل والكنس والطبخ والمسح ( خدامة يعني )



هههههههههههههه  على الاقل احنا بنشتغل فى ملكنا

انتوا اللى بتتمرمطه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> يعنى لما الولاد يدخلوا الكليات دى مش هيعملوا فينا كده    بس حلوة جدا    شكرا


*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين
> شكرا روووووكا
> *​


*ميرسي مينا*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

yes_or_no قال:


> يا ابني طموحات البنات بعد الجواز اربع حاجات
> 
> الغسل والكنس والطبخ والمسح ( خدامة يعني )


*هههههههههههههههه*
*ده نظرتك للست يعني*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههه  على الاقل احنا بنشتغل فى ملكنا
> 
> انتوا اللى بتتمرمطه​


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*والنبي تسكتي يا شيخة:smil15:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

*



ههههههههههههههههههه
والنبي تسكتي يا شيخة:smil15:

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههههههه

دى الحقيقة يا روكا​*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يوليو 2010)

وعلي كده روكا كليتها ايه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> دى الحقيقة يا روكا​*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*طب اسكتي يلا:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> وعلي كده روكا كليتها ايه


*روكا يا اوختي كانت في كلية النجارة قصدي التجارة شعبة محاسبة ووموصية علي بنطلون جنيز والسوستة هتيجي بعد يومين30:*​


----------



## holy day (9 يوليو 2010)

*ده طموح حقيقي ولا ايه انا خفت
*​


----------



## hanysabry (9 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

holy day قال:


> *ده طموح حقيقي ولا ايه انا خفت
> *​


*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

hanysabry قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه


*ميرسي لمرورك* ​


----------

